
Is AlphaZero really a scientific breakthrough in AI? - bmc7505
https://medium.com/@josecamachocollados/is-alphazero-really-a-scientific-breakthrough-in-ai-bf66ae1c84f2
======
sunstone
I obviously took the original press release and breathless articles at face
value when I should have been a little more careful as this article clearly
shows. I hate it when that happens.

